

Easy Phone Automation with NFC Tags - kul
http://www.instructables.com/id/Easy-Phone-Automation-with-NFC-Tags/

======
tomblomfield
NFC is cool technology, and I think we'll see some really interesting uses in
the next year or two.

However, all of the examples in the article could just as easily be performed
with some shortcuts programmed into your phone, accessible from an icon on the
home screen.

Eg a "goodnight" button that dims your screen, turns off your ringtone and
sets an alarm

Or an "I'm coming home" that texts your family with your ETA (based on your
location?! That would be cool)

What I'd really like to see is an ITTT-style shortcut builder for iOS.

------
efbenson
NFC only adds a little convenience to the setup, but you can call Tasker from
the NFC tags. So when doing repetitive things it makes it easier. The problem
as I see it is NFC security. You need to unlock the phone to turn NFC scanning
on, but at that point why not use a shortcut. There needs to be a way to
differentiate innocuous tags and critical tags in Android so you can scan with
the lock screen up and execute these simple tasks.

I created a Tasker that when I scan my key fob will:

-Get GPS coordinates

-Get corresponding address

-SMS my wife that I am at that address and leaving along with a Google maps link

~~~
crisnoble
Now that is a great use of tasker.

For those of us without NFC enabled devices, I bet you could set up a QR code
that when scanned, does the same thing (no $3 dollar tag necessary).

I think that NFC is going to blow up very soon, but I think that to make it
truly useful it needs to work with your phone locked. I want a sticker on my
desk so that when I sit down in the morning it starts tracking my time for the
day. That is a vastly different experience than sitting down at my desk,
pulling out my phone, unlocking it, remembering what I was doing, and tapping
my hidden sticker.

